# "Green Mountain" 20G TANK



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

2009 5-10









2009 6-24 change new tank , but still same size ["Green mountain"]









after 2 months

















































2009 10-21 change the view








2009 12-2

































































*if you are interesting on my plants, then go to this link...*
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=83432#post83432
^_^


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow !
Nice work!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

yea those look awesome


----------

